
Show HN: Open Source Multi Service Mesh Orch (lstio, AppMesh, Consul & Linkerd) - ilevine
https://medium.com/solo-io/https-medium-com-solo-io-supergloo-ff2aae1fb96f
======
aceosbestfriend
Glad to see this as an open source project so the community can contribute.
Working in the DevOps space for a few years I consistently see the challenge
organizations of all sizes have in different architectures being used,
systems, tools and methodology. Going all in for companies in any of these
areas is tough and sometimes paralyzing. So to see a solution that allows
companies to transition/migrate on their own time and pace while continuing to
deliver value quickly to their end users, without the overwhelming cost
(business and opportunity) is a great option we now all have.

------
erel10
This is going to be really important with all service mesh around.

------
YEM
Cool project, I can imagine how many people would find this immensely useful

------
ilackarms
supergloo is a great first step for understanding any of the current service
mesh solutions. try it out if you're weighing your service mesh options right
now, or even if you're already settled on a single solution.

------
ascampos
being able to try out multiple different solutions is especially useful
considering how fast the service mesh ecosystem seems to be growing

------
yuvalkohavi
Interesting

~~~
yuvalkohavi
⌘

